# Need some help



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I am blessed to have 2 friends that have served and sarving in the army. one of them has been wounded but is doing much better. The other one is over seas now but will return the end of aug first of sept. Both love to fish and hunt and I would love to show them how thankful I am. If anyone can help put them on alot of fish or some kind of hunting. Thanks for any help anyone can give me.
You can give me a call and I can tell you more about both of them
936 933 3253
James


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

Let me know when. Can't promise a lot of fish, but we will have a good time on the boat trying. 

Olen


----------

